

T-Mobile-bound Samsung Galaxy Note 2 gets additional confirmation - kmassada
http://www.androidcentral.com/t-mobile-bound-samsung-galaxy-note-2-gets-additional-confirmation-tipsters

======
rafikech
Hard to beat the 2M of preorder in 24hrs for the Iphone :)

